# Gas fired shower?



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Has anyone had experience of a shower which works with bottled gas? How relaible are they?

I gather the gas actually makes the water flow, rather than just heating it. A cold shower is one thing - no shower would be a problem!

Also are there any kind of "gas detectors" which should be installed?

Thanks


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> Has anyone had experience of a shower which works with bottled gas? How relaible are they?
> 
> I gather the gas actually makes the water flow, rather than just heating it. A cold shower is one thing - no shower would be a problem!
> 
> ...


A gas water heater you mean.
The vast bulk of Spanish property's have these fitted & are for the most part reliable.
The more expensive items may have a pump fitted, but they will be the 21lit a minute variety.
You can buy a gas detector should you wish.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

brocher said:


> Has anyone had experience of a shower which works with bottled gas? How relaible are they?
> 
> I gather the gas actually makes the water flow, rather than just heating it. A cold shower is one thing - no shower would be a problem!
> 
> ...


We used to have this system, but now have mains gas. As far as I can remember the main problem is if the bottle runs out whilst in the shower. Bufger. And double bufger if nobody else is in the house and you have to go and change the bottle yourself!! But you get used to gauging how much gas you've got left.
Anyway, it seems that mains gas hasn't arrived to many parts of Andalucia, so I'm sure they'll be lots of people who can tell you how efficient it is.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh yes I had one of those damned sytems. I could pee with more force than that thing put out, it had to go, I now have an electric water heater, plenty of pressure, cheap to run, no gas bottle running out half way through a shower, no more lugging heavy bottles from the filling station.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

We have one for our guest chalet and it's the best shower on the property, (it is pumped however), the flow is wonderful! Cost less than €200...heartily recommended  It's a Vailant.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the quick replies.

Yes, I think it's probably the type that was fitted in the chalet - gather a similar system is commonly used for campsites, temporary showers, etc.

Seems it might be okay (apart from gas running out mid shower!) if pump is fitted, so I've told my daughter to check the flow. She's thinking of renting a flat, completely renovated and perfect apart from the shower!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> Thanks for all the quick replies.
> 
> Yes, I think it's probably the type that was fitted in the chalet - gather a similar system is commonly used for campsites, temporary showers, etc.
> 
> Seems it might be okay (apart from gas running out mid shower!) if pump is fitted, so I've told my daughter to check the flow. She's thinking of renting a flat, completely renovated and perfect apart from the shower!


I doubt it has a pump as the vast bulk rely on the ambient water pressure to pump the water through (typical 1-1/2 bar)
They do though have an in-line filter which can reduce this flow quite a bit, especially if blocked with debris.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

All our water is heated by a boiler and a propane gas canister on the ground floor. The shower is on the first floor and it is absolutely fine - apart from when the gas runs out mid-flow.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

playamonte said:


> I doubt it has a pump as the vast bulk rely on the ambient water pressure to pump the water through (typical 1-1/2 bar)
> They do though have an in-line filter which can reduce this flow quite a bit, especially if blocked with debris.


Our "Ambient Water Pressure" is 6 bar; a pressure of 1-1/2 bar isn't viable for showering in my opinion, you would definitely need a pump.
The pump for our chalet, which has water tank on the roof so needs a pump, produces 4.5 bar and superb VOLUME. Flow is restricted by a regulator valve if the ambient water supply temperature is very cold, like today for instance....Brrrr!


----------



## rafiki (Sep 4, 2011)

Our very old Junkers gas water heater is very reliable. Regulations require the heater is fed from the mains and we have a booster pump on the cold side from the roof to increase shower pressure. The boiler gets very confused in summer when 'cold' water from the roof is warmer than the required temp. Then we just have 'cold' showers 38 degrees! Our heater is out on the patio so no fumes problems.


----------



## WaterfallLady (May 25, 2012)

*Gas Fire*



country boy said:


> We have one for our guest chalet and it's the best shower on the property, (it is pumped however), the flow is wonderful! Cost less than €200...heartily recommended  It's a Vailant.


Hi there, I am looking for one I use to live 15 years in Portugal and would love to buy one of them. Is it possible you can have a name for me for the gas shower with all its contents except the bottle I can get it here. Please and thanks. Hope I do not ask too much and take much of your time. 

Wishing you a great weekend. 

WaterfallLady


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

our old junkers water heater finally gave up the ghost a few months back, we replaced it witha fagor, which was only 250 euros fromTien 21.

we had a minor problem with it, as the flue was not quite right and carbon monoxide sensor kept shutting it down, but that was fixed within a day.

So long as you don't take 6hour showers or tryto use it to heat your swimming pool, they are good and cheap.....the gas is only15.50 euros per 13 kg bottle


p.s. if it is a selfigniter...change the battery once a year.....even if it seems okay


----------



## WaterfallLady (May 25, 2012)

*Gas shower*



dunmovin said:


> our old junkers water heater finally gave up the ghost a few months back, we replaced it witha fagor, which was only 250 euros fromTien 21.
> 
> we had a minor problem with it, as the flue was not quite right and carbon monoxide sensor kept shutting it down, but that was fixed within a day.
> 
> ...


Hi there, Thanks for the info, I presume you still in Spain? If I cannot get it online will then have to come over there or Portugal to buy one. Thanks so much.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We have a gasfired boiler (on bombonas) and it works fine. We have thermostatic controls on both showers one of which is on the floor below the boiler and the other is on teh floor above it. We check the weight of the bottl;e from time to time and don't often get caught out (the last time was yesterday evening when it caught the suegra  so that was all right). The same bombona also supplies gas to the stove. if you seem to get low water pressure, check the water filter, so often gets choked with Cal


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

WaterfallLady said:


> Hi there, Thanks for the info, I presume you still in Spain? If I cannot get it online will then have to come over there or Portugal to buy one. Thanks so much.


still in Alicante region... not sure but I think Tien 21 have a website.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

WaterfallLady said:


> Hi there, Thanks for the info, I presume you still in Spain? If I cannot get it online will then have to come over there or Portugal to buy one. Thanks so much.


If you are actually in UK and want to use one there, they are readily available either mains gas or bottled (Calor) which you can set up with a pair of bottles and an automatic change-over so your water never goes cold. The mains water pressure is usually sufficient to not need a pump. Alternatively, you can use an electric directly heated shower (no dead legging!)


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> If you are actually in UK and want to use one there, they are readily available either mains gas or bottled (Calor) which you can set up with a pair of bottles and an automatic change-over so your water never goes cold. The mains water pressure is usually sufficient to not need a pump. Alternatively, you can use an electric directly heated shower (no dead legging!)


I hate those things. I really dislike the thought of being that close to water +240 volts+ being naked (ALAN.... SHUT IT)

It is far better having the source of hot water for the whole house in one place


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> I hate those things. I really dislike the thought of being that close to water +240 volts+ being naked (ALAN.... SHUT IT)
> 
> It is far better having the source of hot water for the whole house in one place


The thought of it might be a bit daunting but they are extremely common in the UK and I've never heard of anyone being harmed by one. They run at about 7kw though so I think most Spanish domestic supplies wouldn't cope.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

IMO the gas fired heaters and extremely wasteful of energy as the bulk of the heat goes straight up out of the flue, we have both and now only use the electric heater unless high demand is needed on demand.


----------



## WaterfallLady (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the reply's still have a problem getting myself one might have to get their for shopping.... can anyone tell me what the name is called for the gas heating systems. Keep yourself their nice on the lovely sunny part must say what a difference in climate last weekend blown out cold try to do camping now sunny need all my fans running keep me not melting. 

Enjoy the weekend 
WaterfallLady


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Just had one fitted as it was costing us a fortune to heat the water by electric.Flow is great and its super hot too. The nearer the shower the boiler is fitted the better and it has to have a ventilation vent fitted near the floor by the boiler for safety purposes.Our water is pumped from a deposito.


----------

